# New Office Install (Florescent)



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Got a new office space going in (4 stories) multiple suits and the hallway with drop ceiling. What do you guys recommend for florescent fixtures? Not using just the standard 4x2 fixtures with a flat diffuser at the bottom. Instead one of the newer designs with the reflector that bounces it back up into the fixture perhaps? If you could recommend specific vendors and models that'd be great.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Seems like a lot of people are going with the 18-cell parabolic fixtures now. Hardly anything gets installed new with the old prismatic lens.










Higher end stuff is going with these indirect lay-in fixtures, but you need a lot more of them to get the same light at the working plane.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lighting is a little bit like jewelry. Everyone's got a different idea of what styles look good. For that reason, I try to stay out of the mix as much as possible, and encourage the use of a lighting designer on larger projects. I don't want to be the guy responsible for "ugly" lights, too much light, or too little light. I'm just the guy that's going to wire them up and make them work.

Brand is rather unimportant. Everyone makes the same batch of styles. Send an RFQ to the supply house with the generic description, and let them pick the brand. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

What would you say the "general" ratio is for those new indirect lights to the older style?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Edrick said:


> What would you say the "general" ratio is for those new indirect lights to the older style?


The indirects are more for special applications that fru-foo lighting designers come up with. Probably 10,000 parabolics get installed to every one indirect. Huge price difference too.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The indirects are more for special applications that fru-foo lighting designers come up with. Probably 10,000 parabolics get installed to every one indirect. Huge price difference too.


Oh most defiantly quite the difference then in that case. I'll have to check into it more and do some research. See what's currently on the plate for the lighting. I just got brought onto the job today and have a meeting with the EC sometime this week. But figured if I had any suggestions I could give him that would help out. 

One of the things I'm worried about though is apparently this guy does mostly residential work. Had a site survey today for all the low volt work (which he already attempted to do) but now it has to be all removed. The building is for office suites yet he ran a cat5e and coax drop to each office as if it was a home environment. All of that's being pulled and replaced with 3 Cat6 drops (2 data 1 voice) which will be terminated in the MDF on the 2nd floor. Before I came in the low volt work was just being dropped down into the ceiling in one of the offices. No MDF / IDF.

So anything I can do to overview / recommend such as these fixtures.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Where the hell is your general contractor or project manager in this picture? Architect and engineer? Seems like you're playing DIY.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh boy I sure hope they're not playing DIY (they're not). It's basically a development firm that purchases old, rundown or abandoned buildings and does a full rehab. It's in low income areas and as such it's not like it's contracted out to big firms. I my self was just brought on today and the guy running the project (investor / owner) is more of a business man than a contractor. 

There's a good opportunity here if it pans out. They belive in paying the money for the job. I haven't personally met the EC yet as I was brought in for the low voltage work on all their current and future projects now to ensure it's done right. The lighting question was more in relation to me wanting to be sure the contractor isn't going to go and skimp out and get your Lowes Big Box store special. For all I know this guy could be a great guy but as I said from what I'm told he does residential and not commercial usually.

Also from my understanding this project was bought out from a now defunct property management group (the building spec sheet I saw laying around was from 03').


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay. Gotcha. 

In a nutshell, you're sticking your nose in where it doesn't belong; trying to play hero. That about right?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

If I did low voltage I would not give a rats a** which lights the ec installed......


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Okay. Gotcha.
> 
> In a nutshell, you're sticking your nose in where it doesn't belong; trying to play hero. That about right?


 
That's what it sounds like to me.

I've never heard of a "LV" guy, making sure the EC does his job right:blink:

If the EC brought in lights from the bigbox store,,,,,,,you're gonna jump in and tell them you "googled" them a better setup? (from a forum) 

Mind your business


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Fantastic guys for the typical nasty responses we've all come to expect from this site . Bravo

Hey here's an idea understand how the job site works (on this job) before you decide do be douche bags about someone getting advice to talk to the project owner and EC who has ASKED for the damn input before attacking me for trying to be helpful on the job site. Bravo well done, no wonder why lots of people have a sour impression of the people on this site. No where was I sticking my nose where it doesn't belong or trying to be a hero. Further more it is my business as I'll be getting an office suite out of the contract. I again appologise for wanting to make a better, nicer job site.

I'll remember to never ask a question about your opinions again.

=)

I appreciate your original response however before attacking me for asking for input. I've got to tell you however (and I've been nothing but a good member) but apparently moderating this site has made you a bit negative?

Oh and for the record since we want to be smart about it. I didn't google for an answer. I ASKED for an opinion from people who are supposed to be professionals. Just like I'd do in person and ask my local electricians I work with on a daily basis. Or how about my supply house. Sorry I didn't realize this site was for a bunch of DIYers who just use google.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Fantastic guys for the typical nasty responses we've all come to expect from this site . Bravo
> 
> Hey here's an idea understand how the job site works (on this job) before you decide do be douche bags about someone getting advice to talk to the project owner and EC who has ASKED for the damn input before attacking me for trying to be helpful on the job site. Bravo well done, no wonder why lots of people have a sour impression of the people on this site. No where was I sticking my nose where it doesn't belong or trying to be a hero. Further more it is my business as I'll be getting an office suite out of the contract. I again appologise for wanting to make a better, nicer job site.
> 
> ...


 



No real EC would be asking a low voltage guy for advice on which lights to install. IMO unless said guy was a lighting designer or electrician in his past life. Even then I can't see it. But who knows....maybe said EC doesen't have a clue. And cry all you want....if you asked about a low voltage problem you were having guys would be helping you. There is a ton of knowledge here. Do you need thick skin....YES! But you need that in construction anyway!:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Edrick said:


> One of the things I'm worried about though is apparently this guy does mostly residential work. Had a site survey today for all the low volt work (which he already attempted to do) but now it has to be all removed. The building is for office suites yet he ran a cat5e and coax drop to each office as if it was a home environment. All of that's being pulled and replaced with 3 Cat6 drops (2 data 1 voice) which will be terminated in the MDF on the 2nd floor.


Were there no plans with the info for what low voltage should be pulled and where?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok I also see the guy is a resi guy. Maybe he doesen't know that much about lay in fixtures.....but a competent EC can figure it out.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Were there no plans with the info for what low voltage should be pulled and where?


Correct there were no plans as to how the data should be run. The electrician as I mentioned who's a residential guy just ran the typical setup he does for home environments. 

Also in response to no EC would ask the low-voltage guy. The question wasn't directly about lighting. I was told to present any suggestions I had to him and the owner of the project or bring up any issues that I notice that arise as I'm doing my install. The problem I had and why my last post was the way it was, is because of the type of response to it. There was no issue giving me feedback before I mentioned that I wasn't doing the lighting install. As soon as I mentioned that everyone piped up acting as if they knew how this job site is being run and told me to mind my own damn business. That seems to be quite a common issue on here where the electricians think they're all holy and no one else should ever dare ask a question. We're all professionals and as such should act like them. Instead of attacking a fellow member of this site. 

Any who we can all forgive and forget and just continue on with a good constructive discussion. I'll post up some pictures of the job site and of the low voltage work I'm doing (perhaps some of the electrical too, we'll see might have a riot on my hands).


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Ok I also see the guy is a resi guy. Maybe he doesen't know that much about lay in fixtures.....but a competent EC can figure it out.......:thumbsup:


I have no doubt he's a competent contractor he did great work (if he was wiring a house). But as I said both him and the owner of the site has asked for me to give my input which is why I made this topic. I was looking for some feedback as to what you commercial guys preferred so I can give him some ideas. Also as I mentioned I do have a vested interest in this as I'll be using the office space.


----------

